# Stream to multiple services at once



## Smashbro29 (Sep 4, 2015)

I think this could be a great feature provided someone has the bandwidth, if window capturing or game capturing sure you could just use multiple instances of OBS but if you want to stream a console you're pretty out of luck.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 4, 2015)

It's definitely planned.


----------



## obsgyn (Sep 4, 2015)

An interim option is restream.io -- though it has the limitation of literally just retransmitting what you send it (so you can't send 2mbps to twitch and 8mbps to youtube -- you'd have to send 2mbps and it would be duplicated to both services at that).


----------



## Smashbro29 (Sep 4, 2015)

dodgepong said:


> It's definitely planned.


I ever tell you that you're one of my favorite devs?


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 4, 2015)

Well, I'm not really a dev, I just help with support and administrative stuff here and there. But thanks!


----------



## Smashbro29 (Sep 4, 2015)

dodgepong said:


> Well, I'm not really a dev, I just help with support and administrative stuff here and there. But thanks!


You're my favorite "guy that helps with support administrative stuff here".


----------



## Riaan Eloff (Sep 24, 2017)

I see in the comment that it may have been planned in 2015.  Any news on this?


----------



## Sapiens (Sep 24, 2017)

www.restream.io
or
http://obsproject.com/forum/threads/how-to-set-up-your-own-private-rtmp-server-using-nginx.12891/


----------

